# I think I should get one of these



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Chev...ryZ33742QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
:rofl:


----------



## goatballs (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow - do you think Fred Beans has this?:lol:


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i had one of those on a yugo at one time. it made more oise than the engine alone and everyone said wow, a turbo'd yugo, that must be really fast. fortunately enough no one ever wanted to look "under the hood" to see the engine because i had a small dinosaur who knew how to play the kazoo under there. and luckily i worked downhill so i could coast downhill in the morning to work, work late and push back up hill with the turbo whizzing. come to think about it that yugo was faster than my goat. the tires never spun on that car :cool


----------

